# USB to Camera (60D) wireless... is it possible?



## blaydese (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello folks,

Is there a wireless USB to USB gadget out there?

I can do what is shown in this video:
Canon EOS utility - Control camera with computer

...but I want to do it wireless. 


PC-to-Camera 



I don't think anything exists yet that can do that, is there?

Thanks for the advice or links in advance, off to a small 
overnight vacation, to here:

http://goo.gl/maps/CFvVS

I'll check in when I get back.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2013)

There is no wireless USB, so you need a USB to Wifi. Your laptop probably has Wifi, so you just need a adapter at the camera side.

Buily your own on the cheap http://gizmodo.com/5252949/cheap-diy-wi+fi-tethering-dongle-for-your-dslr
Buy a expensive Canon wifi transmitter, 
The 6D has wifi built in, so it can be tethered wirelessly.
The problem comes with the limited bandwidth of WiFi. Tethering is going to be slow at its best, and is often very poor.


----------



## blaydese (Feb 24, 2013)

Spokane,

Thanks for the link, I didn't think there was a device and even over wifi, it's not going to be a real fast process.

I'll keep looking though,

Peace! 8)


----------

